# fountain pen in Honduras Rosewood burl



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Finished polishing the CA on the barrels of this fountain pen today and got it assembled -- I'm very pleased with the result.

Apollo Infinity fountain pen in chrome, wrapped in some exceptional Honduras Rosewood burl.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

That rosewood burl is just so beautiful,, looks great Duncan


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I want a bowl blank! lol that looks awesome man


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I have to turn me some burl. It looks good.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful wood and pen! :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you, folks :smile:

Bond ... the price of this stuff, I'd need to take a second mortgage to buy a bowl blank. And I'd have a coring system -- no way I'd let the center of a big bowl of this end up as shavings :no:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, that sure came out nice!!!!!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks :smile:

This was actually "the rehearsal" for a pen that I'm going to make for a good friend.

He requested the finest HRB I could get my hands on and solid sterling silver components (which I've got on order from Mike at Silver Pen Parts.) I'm really looking forward to making that one -- got spare tubes on order too, with all that's on the line I reckon I'll need a







backup plan


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice pen, but gorgeous wood. :thumbsup:

I had to go back to look at another of your pens you posted in the "*it's all about the wood*" thread.

The burl looks so good in these pens. Tough to decide which I like better.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

That is a very nice pen! I love that burl, it's beautiful.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

incredible, i only have admiration!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Dave, Preacherman and Nate :smile:



Dave Paine said:


> Nice pen, but gorgeous wood. :thumbsup:
> 
> I had to go back to look at another of your pens you posted in the "*it's all about the wood*" thread.
> 
> The burl looks so good in these pens. Tough to decide which I like better.


I won't be insulted if you like the other one better, quite honestly I prefer the figure of that one over this. I made a beginner's error when I first got that blank: it was before I'd made any other types of pen, and I drilled it and glued in slimline tubes. No way I was going to risk trying to drill it out for the larger tubes of a high-end fountain pen.

And if I'm being completely honest, my absolute favourite figure is in this pen from a couple of years ago ... the dash of cream on top is the killer.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> And if I'm being completely honest, my absolute favourite figure is in this pen from a couple of years ago ... the dash of cream on top is the killer.


Oooohhhhhh. I love this wood and pen. A new favourite. Thanks for posting.

The bit of cream on the top, perhaps sap wood really does add to the piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks Dave, Preacherman and Nate :smile:
> 
> I won't be insulted if you like the other one better, quite honestly I prefer the figure of that one over this. I made a beginner's error when I first got that blank: it was before I'd made any other types of pen, and I drilled it and glued in slimline tubes. No way I was going to risk trying to drill it out for the larger tubes of a high-end fountain pen.
> 
> And if I'm being completely honest, my absolute favourite figure is in this pen from a couple of years ago ... the dash of cream on top is the killer.


I like it, whenever I try a bandless pen, I can never get the two halfs to match up, there is always a slight difference when you spin it. Any pointers?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> Oooohhhhhh. I love this wood and pen. A new favourite. Thanks for posting.
> 
> The bit of cream on the top, perhaps sap wood really does add to the piece. :thumbsup:


This pen has a story ... I made it for the same person who's requested a sterling silver fountain pen. He provided the blank -- it was the first time I ever encountered Honduras Rosewood burl, so in a sense I think of him as my benefactor (or should that be "dealer"?!).

The blank from "it's all about the wood" came from the same wood seller.

The other profile ...


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> I like it, whenever I try a bandless pen, I can never get the two halfs to match up, there is always a slight difference when you spin it. Any pointers?


You mean a little offset, an edge that sticks out at the join?

I think it's caused by either the mandrel being slightly bent or there being a loose fit between the tube and the mandrel. I can sometimes see that the wood is a little thicker on one side than the other.

When it happens to me, I try to fix it during sanding. I stop the lathe, rotate one barrel 90 degrees with respect to the other, and smooth it out again. Lather, rinse, repeat ...

As a final precaution, I add a slight chamfer the ends of the barrels -- so even if there is a small difference, it's far less noticeable as there's no sharp edge to catch your attention.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

That is some fine looking timber. Really jumps out at you. The kit is a little too blinggy for me but the silver works well. If it were me I would apply about 20 coats of CA to give it the depth it deserves. Have to allow for that in the turning but it is spectacular. Thanks for showing.


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful burl!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> That is some fine looking timber. Really jumps out at you. The kit is a little too blinggy for me but the silver works well. If it were me I would apply about 20 coats of CA to give it the depth it deserves. Have to allow for that in the turning but it is spectacular. Thanks for showing.


Thanks John.

I know what you mean about "blinggy" -- but I haven't been able to find a non-blinggy fountain pen kit that isn't masses of plastic and metallic paint.

If you know of a high-quality "restrained" design (at a sensible price), please share :smile:


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> I know what you mean about "blinggy" -- but I haven't been able to find a non-blinggy fountain pen kit that isn't masses of plastic and metallic paint.
> 
> If you know of a high-quality "restrained" design (at a sensible price), please share :smile:


 
Take a look at the Blingless pens that Timberbit sells.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful wood and a great job!
Tom


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Take a look at the Blingless pens that Timberbit sells.


Thanks for this suggestion. I had a quick look over there, the only one I could see at first glance is the "blingless Roman Harvest" -- which actually appears blingier that this one IMO.

The least blingy I could see on Timberbits site is the SN Gent, which appears quite restrained, positively "discrete" compared to the Roman Harvest!

All in all, I think this Apollo Infinity is quite modest -- sure, I could live without the curlecues, but it isn't encrusted with rhinestones :laughing:


----------

